# dual crown vs. triple crown



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

ok so i have been told that triple crown forks are better than dual crown. so which one is better?

thanks


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

It depends on what/where you are riding.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

why stop there? might as well go for a quadracrown fork....


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> why stop there? might as well go for a quadracrown fork....


I personally prefer octacrowns, for maximum strength...

JK, fer real. Theres only dual and single crown forks. This confused me as well wen i started out. A crown is the device that holds the 2 stantions and the steerer tube. Single crowns are therefore like Domains and 66s (only one crown on the bottom of the headtube)

Dual crowns have a crown above and below the toptube. (boxxer, fox 40, and 888s). Dual crown forks have 3 clamps (One clamp on the 1st stantion, 2nd clamp on the steerer, and the 3rd clamp is the second stantion) so they are commonly called triple clamp forks, and the idiot call the triple crown forks.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

jakester29959 said:


> ok so i have been told that triple crown forks are better than dual crown.


Haha what moron told you that?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

The slot you have to saw in the headtube to hold the third crown has a tendency to make them weaker. 

A triple clamp and dual crown are one in the same.


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

$hit! entered this thread hoping to learn something new....


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Jason B said:


> A triple clamp and dual crown are one in the same.


Yes they are the same. Tripple clamp refers to the 3 clamping locations on the top crown of a dual crown fork.

As far as "which is better"...it depends on terrain, riding style, and desired amount of travel.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been told zero crown forks are the future...


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

jtnord said:


> I've been told zero crown forks are the future...


Nah, it's all about infinite crown forks man.


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

Negative crown forks are where it's at. Of course, this is because with a negative number of crowns, the fork relies on anti gravity for the travel, thus allowing for infinite amounts of travel and the most hellaultimatedankest plush ride ever.

Give me a break, I'm in college and my Thanksgiving break just started... I might've had a few drinks tonight...


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tigerider said:


> Negative crown forks are where it's at. Of course, this is because with a negative number of crowns, the fork relies on anti gravity for the travel, thus allowing for infinite amounts of travel and the most hellaultimatedankest plush ride ever.
> 
> Give me a break, I'm in college and my Thanksgiving break just started... I might've had a few drinks tonight...


:thumbsup:
A used Cuisinart, a Flux-Capacitor (the "mini" is just right for a mtn. bike), and the appropriate organic material for fuel (Cow patties or used coyote will do). Mount it up and prepare for a plush ride!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

since l'm banned from pinkbike for 95 hours for posting a picture from an Oneal catalog :eekster:, here's my half edjumacated answer

steering --- you can over steer a single crown but you have limited steering with dual crown since the stanchion tubes will hit the frame. if you like doing tricks where you're over steering the handlebar, single crown's what you want. pure strength, l guess in theory, dual crown is stronger but l can't prove that. l have been selling fork products for about 15 years now. l have yet to sell one that broke because they snapped the fork at / around the crown. Seen busted forks come in but they got that way because they landed coming straight down on the fork (aka like running straight into a wall at full speed). --- also my guess that anything 1.5 or tapered is also stronger due to the larger tube diameter ---_ the motorcycle industry has been doing this for years too: l suspect they know what they're doing._ Typically, a dual crown is going to be a taller fork (from axle to top of the crown).. typically about 20mm taller than anything single crown with 180mm travel.

l have seen a few crack-head bikes built with dual crown forks that looked like something you'd see on American Chopper. aka --- people slapping super long travel forks on bikes designed for about 160mm-ish travel. Steering on the them was super twitchy and downright dangerous with the front end all jack'd up like that. My personal ride, l'm sportin' a Marin Quake 7.9 -- it comes stock with a 180mm Totem (1.5 steer). l have seen them built with Fox 40's, Boxxers and 888's_ (or as some people say "Eight Eighty-Eight")_ With the Marin, you can adjust the main pivot for longer travel forks but not all frame have that option.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

jtnord said:


> I've been told zero crown forks are the future...


Lies, moar is better, quad crown for the dual stanchion per side fork, this way you have totally independent height adjustment of the dual stanchions on either side, where each stanchion has either rebound or compression damping, this way, you have independently adjustable position rebound and compression damping on each side, as well, you can run rebound in the front or teh back depending on your riding style.

In addition to these amazing features, which on their own already offer far reaching advantages over mere single stanchion forks (per side, lets not even talk about the absurd single stanchion that the bike company that's starts with C and ends in anondale uses!!!), you can have the rebound and compression swapped over from left to right, this compensates for some riders' tendency to corner better either on left or right handers.

This ability has been clearly scientifically and experimentally linked between whether compression or rebound stanchion is in front or back.

Plus, the quad stanchion has more redundancy, if one stanchion gets a scratch or something, you still have three to get you home!!!!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

triple crown forks are only for 29ers.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

there is no crown.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

The negative space created by the single crown speaks volumes...the dual crown almost seems like one is trying too hard...


----------

